# Foundation for Very Yellow Skin Tones



## eonxblue (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if you guys knew of any brand foundation that works perfectly with people with very yellow undertones. The thing is, I'm using MAC's studio sculpt in NC35, and it is okay, but I feel like I need something more yellow! My undertones are just soo yellow, that NC 35 (and even NC 37 in studio fix fluid) looks kind of pink on me. I really notice the difference between my face and decolotage in a dimly lit bathroom. I haven't gotten the chance to look at the foundation on my skin in natural light, though.

Do any of you have suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you tried MUFE HD foundation? They're available in many shades for different undertones.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 22, 2009)

If you're looking for very yellow in liquid try Stila (super yellow) or Bobbi Brown ( a little less yellow), in mineral make-up try Alima's Warm shades. HTH!


----------



## Little Addict (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm also very yellow / golden-ish and have been using the Korres Wild Rose foundation. I'm a tad lighter than you but that seems to be working for me!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 22, 2009)

bobbi brown is crazy yellow. nars barcelona foundation is very yellow also. it looks in the nc35 range.


----------



## Exotica (Mar 23, 2009)

just a thought... what about setting your foundation with a little of benefits bluff dust? it's basically a yellow loose powder thats meant to counteract redness. I have the same problem as you and  it definately does help!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

vincent longo!


----------



## makeba (Mar 24, 2009)

MAC C7 studio fix powder is very yellow and might work!


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_MAC C7 studio fix powder is very yellow and might work!_

 

it would be so great if there were more C shades with their foundations


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 29, 2009)

I second Bobbi Brown.  All of their foundations have yellow undertones so it works with everyone.  I would try them!


----------

